# Do not take Symbioflor 2



## ibsveteran1972 (May 23, 2013)

Definitely do not take Symbioflor 2.

I took Symbioflor 2 a month ago and the first bottle of drops helped a bit I thought but the second bottle I took upset my colon badly.

Lots of bad smelling flatulence at night that didn't go away when I finished the 2nd bottle.

Plus it changed my stool colour from brown to orange. Can't be good.

I hope it hasn't colonised. I won't know for 8 months. That's how long it can stay in the gut. A big mistake.


----------



## ibsveteran1972 (May 23, 2013)

Symbioflor 2 sounds similar to Mutaflor but is nothing like it.

Mutaflor helps you. Symbioflor 2 does not.

It appears like a "good" product, well studied, etc, but it is not a "good" product.

I thought because Mutaflor helped that Symbioflor 2 would help too but it didn't.

I thought that if one e-coli was good, then 6 e-coli would be even better. It is not.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

What kind of IBS do you have? C, D, or A? Or is it something else?


----------



## ibsveteran1972 (May 23, 2013)

IBS - D


----------

